# Culturing aphids



## Guest (Aug 2, 2004)

Has anyone is the US tried these culturing methods?
http://www.thebdg.org/library/feeding/aphids.htm
http://www.thebdg.org/library/feeding/aphid_culture.htm
http://www.thebdg.org/library/feeding/aphids_3.htm

I may try to try this *very soon*


----------



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

Also check out Ken Kulps method on the Frognet FFAQ.
A good source for aphids is Berkshire Biological:

http://stores.mgfx.com/bb/insects.htm


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

I remember a post by someone who had done it back on the Kingsnake boards. You might try searching through their old archives.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2004)

Thanks Donn.
For those that want it here is the link to FrogNet FFAQ on aphids:
Ken Kulp's Aphids

Thanks Arklier, I may search for that if the other methods don't work.
I will admit I am afriad to seach the kingsnake forums. Don't have the time.


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

I have been meaning to post Ken's article, but never got around to it lol.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2004)

There is the site I was looking for. Berksire. I new I had seen it before but could not remeber the address or the name. Sorry I was late in finding it but I am glad some one did. Hopes that helps.

Mike P.


----------

